# Land Cruisers



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Guys, I'm seriously considering a 4x4 as a second vehicle...this beach fishing thing has me hooked!  Anyhow, I've been looking at a variety of vehicles that may fit the bill, and they are all extremely expensive or require a lot of work. However, I saw several early- to mid-90's Toyota Land Cruisers for sale under $8K. They typically have around 150k miles on them but look in decent condition. My question is how reliable are the LC's? How much work can I expect to need to do to keep it running? How many miles can I reasonably a LC to run without major work (ie engine/tranny rebuilds)? 

Any other suggestions for suitable 4x4's? I know Cherokees are good choices, but I'm rather leary of Chrysler products right now.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

LC's are a great vehicles. My father inlaw has one and its a solid truck. I'm hoping he will sell it to me once he decides to get a pickup (Tundra or Tacoma).


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I had a 92 with over 300000 on it and it is still running today. Kinda wish I had kept it. With the full time 4 wheel drive it sucks for gas mileage but it will go where other 4x4s dare not go.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

MPG on them is under 14.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*They are.............*

Toyotas and a Toyota doesn't break. They are great and 150K is hardly used at all.

Bill


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Hey Sandcruiser...*

You need to jump in and comment on the Landcruiser. You've got some stories to tell there! :beer: :fishing:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Don't know much about the LC, but I know Hat80 loves his. He said the best 4x4 he's ever driven. Like other said, the MPG reall sucks. I would also look at the older 4runner. I know they have one of the best ground clearance of all the SUV out there. If you look at autotrader, there should be a bunch of them under 10K.


----------



## Fox17 (Apr 26, 2007)

bstarling said:


> Toyotas and a Toyota doesn't break. They are great and 150K is hardly used at all.
> 
> Bill


exactly!


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*my take on the Iron Pigs*

Yes, Boo Boo is correct. I have been tending to an iron pig for going on 13 years now. Mine is not in the age range you are looking at AtlantaKing, but it is a 4 door FJ55 Landcruiser. It's a 1971 with a in-line six. Oh did I mention it's a 3 speed? You are probably looking at an automatic or at least a 4 speed right? Either way you'll never notice a passing gear as they don't have one. They are 1-of-a-kind vehicles. I have had a ton of fun with mine at the OBX. Not a comfort ride, but definitely an adventure!

Up side:

great offroad
bullet proof engine
geared for the sand
known utility 4X4
reliable
cool rig (easy to trick out)

Down side:

poor fuel efficiency
loud 
geared too low for highway use
pricey parts

I would post a pic or two if I knew how. I can email you some shots if interested.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, as much as I would love to own a LC, it's just ain't gonna happen. It's too big and thirsty to be a daily driver, and it's way too expensive to be a dedicated beach runner. Now, if I won the lotto and quit my job tomorrow, I'd be down at the dealership with cash in hand for a 'Cruiser!


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*AtlantaKing*

Your thinking is on target. Why not find a good, cheap 4X4 truck that you could use for the beach and a weekend work/garbage truck. 

I have put my cruiser to work on the farm and switched to a pickup with a camper. A truck is so much more versatile to me versus the SUV. I work and play out of it.


----------

